# What the fug is this?



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This is on a japanise site.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Another


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

hyper melanistic elogatus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Probably Pygopristis denticulata (Brazil area).


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've never seen that before...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a dentic to me as well: there's a picture on Frank's site that looks quite a lot like this one: look here...
Very beautiful fish, btw


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

nice fins.. tite tite


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

whatever it is i want one its awesome looking


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like a dentic to me as well: there's a picture on Frank's site that looks quite a lot like this one: look here...
> Very beautiful fish, btw


 indeed-do it does...
very nice :smile:


----------

